# Tires and Wheels



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I have been cleaning up, tuning and setting up SWB TJETS to fit some bodies I have. I pressed on some Vincent Wheels and put his rubber on the front and an old set of super tires on the rear. I was pleasantly surprise at smooth everything was when I got it on the track. A long time ago I had JW make me a sleeve that fits over the Vincent Rim and pushes against the inside flange. Which works great on the first wheel on the axel. I lost the second one and had to use a sleeve that was flat up against the installed wheel to push on the second. So I did a second chassis with the same results. The Vincent wheels appear to be very true with some good tires on them.

Anyone try racing Vincent Wheels?


----------

